# I can't read xD type M card



## Big Mike (Aug 29, 2007)

My computer, an HP Pavilion, has a built-in card reader.  Today I plugged in my mother-in-law's xD (type M) card and I can't read it.  When I try to open it via windows explorer, it tells me that the card is not formatted...and asks if want to format it.  What the heck?  I'm running XP, by the way.

Di I need to update the drivers for my built-in card reader?  Or is it a windows thing?  Do I possibly need to install the software for the Olympus camera that the card was used in?

I couldn't even use the USB connection because it's a different connection that the cameras (and therefore cords) that I have.


----------



## ryyback (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Mike,

Yes, you should update the firmware and install the software that came your mom's camera. Computers are picky and sometimes they need an update to work right with certain software and cards, etc.


----------

